# FL - Orlando: Living Forgotten Realms (CoolStuffGames)



## BudLeiser (Sep 17, 2008)

We are OPEN to beginners. New to DnD, New to 4th, New to Living Campaigns it doesn't matter we will work with you to bring you up to speed and show you a good time. 

We meet at Cool Stuff Games (407) 478-3311 3592 Aloma Ave. Suite 10, Winter Park, FL, 32792

5pm-9pm on scheduled Wed nights. (watch for posts or email for updates) Which is ALSO board game night. 20+ people show up for board games and they go later than the DnD so its worth showing up and staying late.

Next Date: October 1st 5pm-9pm


----------



## twystedspyder (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds great!  Unfortunately, while my friend and I have been looking for a good scheduled 4e game 5-9 probably isn't feesable for us on the weekdays as we both have 9-5 jobs.  I may be able to swing it as my schedule is somewhat flexable, but my buddy may be out of luck.  Still, I've never been to Cool Stuff and we'll probably be down to check it out now if nothing else.

Do you know if there is any interest on doing D&D on other days/nights as well?  Maybe not Living FR but something.


----------



## BudLeiser (Sep 19, 2008)

It says 5pm cause gamers are late, I usually start between 5:30-6.


----------

